# Disposable World:



## Charles Mitchel (Jul 26, 2009)

As a service plumber, I find I am carrying less parts and more whole units. Like Faucets. Cheaper to replace them than rebuild with labor and cost of parts.
I code my inventory and watch what turns and sells the most. I only do this with Faucets and like.
As to rebuild kits if I open it for one thing you bought it. and I don't track these for turn over. To damn many to mess with.
Not trying to make more paper work just see how my money is turning over.
Most job are flat rated like Hot Water Heater. And line's, fittings and unions are included in price.
Do I try and save on what looks good. If I charge you then you will get the parts, I don't want a customer think I am nickle and dimeing him.
Question what are your stocking truck items? And I don't mean Line's, washers, stems. What I call hard parts. And do they turn one, two three time's a year.
I am talking Delta, Moem little Kohler.
Charlie


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Charles Mitchel said:


> As a service plumber, I find I am carrying less parts and more whole units. Like Faucets. Cheaper to replace them than rebuild with labor and cost of parts.
> I code my inventory and watch what turns and sells the most. I only do this with Faucets and like.
> As to rebuild kits if I open it for one thing you bought it. and I don't track these for turn over. To damn many to mess with.
> Not trying to make more paper work just see how my money is turning over.
> ...


 Not sure of what you want to know. Your talking Delta,moen and Kohler but then you exclude "stems".


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I always stock, 3/4 PRVs, some T+Ps, a few Fluidmasters+flapper+bolts, a always carrie a SS ringer, Basket strains, P-traps and tublar slip joint fittings, a thermal xpand tank,,ect ect ect

Most of my customers pick out there faucets and fixtures. I keep a 4" centerset Chrome Single leaver MOEN faucet and a MOEN Kit sink faucet


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

As most of my work is industrial, with some commercial, I carry Chicago 1/4 turn ceramic stem units. Usually 1 Moen lav cartridge and 1 posi-temp. If it's something else, they pay me to go the supply house. I hate T&S. Nobody stocks it by me.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate chicago faucets and symmons, no one stocks that crap around me.


----------



## Charles Mitchel (Jul 26, 2009)

*Whole parts:*

I still carry stems, but if they need two plus labor. Sometimes they will pay and extra $50 or $75 and get a new faucet.
I don't try to sell them, momma usually will make the choice, and what ever Maker's her happy.
But like someone said above the fancy stuff, let them go pick it out.
I do keep a nice assortment of catalogs on the truck and will get it for them at a reasonable fee.
Charlie


----------

